# Mfg of Walt Disney World set in HO?



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone know who originally made the Walt Disney World set for WDW? There are a couple up on ebay that look nice. One's sealed for $50 and another without the box for $21. Can't run the shrink wrap so I'll go with the open set. The seller couldn't find anything other than 'Made in China for WDW.' The expensive set also has a transformer with NO markings at all, and some track that looks like the old PowerLoc from Life Like (a clue?).
It's a nice 4-6-0 with tender and two great open-bodied excursion cars. Looks like a nice set. Search 'Disney' in HO on ebay for pics if you're interested.
Thanks in advance...
Hap


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a Picture:-


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think Bachmann makes or made an HO scale Disney set which I'm assuming has a 4-4-0.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I still haven't figured how to embed a jpg in a post, but here's the pic that accompanies one of the ebay listings. If it were Bachmann, I would assume it would have their name on the bottom in raised letters. Whoever made it probably wouldn't have made new molds, but used existing ones.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Haphall,
If you want to see the Picture in Your Post:-
Once the Thumbnail Picture has been Posted, follow these next steps:-
Now click your Thumbnail Picture link in your Post.
Then hover mouse over Picture.
Right Click it.
Then select 'copy image URL'
Now, Re-open the same post and click edit to edit the Post.
Click the Mountain Icon up there - Called Insert Image.
When selected - then click paste and Your Done.
Submit, post Reply.
Bingo Big picture as well as a thumbnail


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a ridiculous number of steps. The process needs to be simplified big time! Awkward way to simply paste an image.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you don't have to do all those steps. Attach the picture like you did, then just right click on the link to the picture, copy it's location, and use the







icon to paste the picture where you want it in the post.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't that basically what Haphall just said ???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Isn't that basically what Haphall just said ???


I was responding to what *Giants *said, no need to close posts, etc. Also, I see no utility to the thumbnail if you're going to post the whole graphic.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

I will reply this time to say:-
1 - Thumbnails need to be posted first if that previous method is to be used.
2 - The Other way is to Upload the Picture in Question to Your Album/ Photobucket/ or other source, and then do those Steps.
I am just Explaining in as much Detail as possible for New to the Posting of Picture Members.
As having been in that position in the beginning, it is hard to can Imagine what to do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem Giants, just offering a different and perhaps simpler method.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Isn't that basically what Haphall just said ???


Sorry ... I got confused there as to who was saying what ...

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! I hijacked my own thread.
BTW, both WDW sets went way over $50 so I let them go by.


----------

